# help, string in kitty's butt



## animal lover (Jul 30, 2004)

When I got home from work today, I discovered one of my kittens has a string hanging out of her butt. I pulled on it a little and it seemed stuck and she cried for me to stop. Has this ever happened to anyone else? And do I need to do something for her or will she just poop it out on her own?

Thanks.


----------



## Tigeress_R2 (Jul 19, 2003)

Are you sure that these are "strings" and not worms??? Or they could have eaten something that they couldn't digest. If they don't pass i out withn 3 days take them to a vet. and see what it is. Check if they are being able to poo or if they show any pain take them ASAP. Keep the area clean so no infection happens. Hope this helps.


----------



## animal lover (Jul 30, 2004)

Thanks for your reply Tigeress_R2! Here is the latest.....I called the emergency vet and they said to bring her in right away. So as I was getting ready to take her, she pooped out the string. I called the vet back to see if I should still bring her in and they said no but to watch her and make sure she isnt lethargic or vomiting. I now need to examine all of their toys to make sure there aren't strings for them to eat.


----------



## Jessicat (Jul 21, 2004)

I suggest you call your vet ASAP.If it looks like she has eaten the string it could be stuck way inside her,which can cause her to not be able to go to the bathroom....Like Tigeress said,it could be worms,but if it is really long I doubt it is one.I would suggest not pulling on it and if she doesn't pass it by tomorrow,I would take her in to your vet.One other thing,is this a kinda string that you have left out for her to play with,or is it one from some type of cloth or something?

I hope this helps...

EDIT: Well,good to see everything turned out well^^.


----------



## lapchern (Jun 9, 2004)

my gf just recently pulled a string out of my kitten's butt...


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

Oh, whew, she pooped the string. My stomach knotted up when you mentioned pulling it to try to get it out, I'm glad you stopped. Yeah, at this point, just keep a very close eye on her and make sure she's eating and pooping, to make sure the string didn't lacerate her intestines or cause other damage or blockage. If the poop is really black that's blood.

And time to clean up any other strings/rubber bands/ribbon and other fun kitty "toys". :lol:


----------



## RarePuss (Jun 16, 2004)

glad it resolved and everything is good, but I couldn't help but to laugh, sounds awefully funny :lol:


----------



## TAsunder (Apr 6, 2004)

public service announcement... never pull the string in that situation. it could cause intestinal problems (they could become tangled or mangled in some way).


----------

